# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Vähäpätöinen asia pysäkeistä

## Multsun poika

Viikon päästä voimaan astuva linjaremontti tietää taas pysäkkien kilpivaihtajille kiireitä.
Toivottavasti tällä kertaa pysäkkien linjakilvet saadaan numerojärjestykseen kerralla. Eikä niin, että ylhäältä alspäin 13, 5, 2, 26 ja 14 (kuvitteellinen esimerkki).
Ei tällaista ole missäänmuualla maailmassa.
Katuosaston liikennemerkkijaosto (tai mikä sen nimi nyt onkaan) on tehnyt tässä asiassa viime vuosina erittäin huolimatonta työtä. Hämeenkatu-Itsenäisyydenkatu-Pirkankatu-Hatanpään valtatie -linjan ulkopuolella linjat on missä järjestyksessä sattuu (esimerkkejä löytyy: Pispalan valtatie, Iidesranta, Kalevantie).
Harmiani lisää se, että joudun työni vuoksi kulkemaan paljon Hgissä. Linjakilvet siellä on aivan tip-top-kunnossa, ja numerot oikeassa järjestyksessä.
Eikä kilvissä ole tyhjiä kohtia kuten entisen miehen suussa niinkuin täällä.
Voisko Allison tai joku TKL:ltä sen verran patistaa kollegoja kaupungilla, että tekisivät kerralla kunnon jälkeä. Kyse on silkasta huolimattomuudesta ja kelvottomasta asenteesta työhön. Kiirekin voi olla osasyy.
Jokkoliikennetoimiston kannattaisi antaa urakka vaikka jollekin urheiluseuralle talkoilla tehtäväksi, jos ei katuosasto hommaa pysty kunnolla tekemään.

----------


## Razer

Jep. Joukkoliikennesuunnitelmaanhan oli listattu yhtenä "palvelutasotekijöistä" myös "houkuttelevat pysäkit". Tampereella tässä kohden on kaippa sitten aina oltu jokseenkin huolimattomia. Parannusta asenteisiin ja pysäkit kuntoon!

----------


## Allison

Kiitos hyvästä vinkistä. Pysäkkimerkit ja linjojen "päreet" ovat liikennemerkkejä, ja niiden ylläpitoa hoitaa Yhdyskuntapalvelujen tuottajapuolella Katu- ja vihertuotantoon kuuluva Liikennemerkkitoimisto, jonne välitän tämän viestin.

En sitten tunne Liikennemerkkitoimiston resursointia ja sitä että vaatiiko tuollainen järjestelytyö oman erillisen savotan vai meneekö se tämän päivitystyön yhteydessä.

----------


## Kinmo

Resurssoinnista voisin kertoa erään episodin jonkun ajan takaa. Ajoimme erään linjan reitin Tampereen Hervannassa päällikköliikennemerkkipäällikön kanssa ja "poimimme" ne pysäkit oikein paperille ylös mihin päreitä halusimme. Itse päreet niihin pysäkkeihin ilmaantuivat reilun vuoden kuluttua tapahtuneesta.
Toinen resurssointiepisodi liittyi Sarankulman pysäkkien päreöintiin, joka ikinä ei toteutunut. Jälkeenpäin tarkastellen voidaan pitää "ei hoppu hyväksi" -toiminnan olleen taas viisasta, sillä pärevajaa linja ei kulje enää sitä reittiäkään.

----------


## Waltsu

> Toivottavasti tällä kertaa pysäkkien linjakilvet saadaan numerojärjestykseen kerralla. Eikä niin, että ylhäältä alspäin 13, 5, 2, 26 ja 14 (kuvitteellinen esimerkki).
> Ei tällaista ole missäänmuualla maailmassa.


Jaa ei vai? Kyl maar meil Turus! Tämmöttös. Tuosta voisi muuten päätellä, että 222 vie Kuninkojalle, vaan eipäs viekään!

----------


## Resiina

Tjaa, meillä Keravalla pysäkkikilpien vaihto kestää. Kun linja 733 lakkautettiin 2005 kesäliikenteen alussa niin kyltit hävisivät huhti - toukokuussa 2006, eivätkä kaikki pysäkkikilvet ole vieläkään ajantasalla. Odotan innolla kuinka nopeasti YTV:n aiheuttamat linjastomuutokset näkyvät pysäkeillä.

----------


## kaakkuri

Hyvästä asiasta kirjoitit, minusta se ei vain ole vähäpätöinen, anteeksi vain, veli hopea.
Matkustin maanantaina Rovaniemellä ja olisin matkaillut mielelläni linja-autolla paikallisliikenteessä. Toki tiedän että Rovaniemi on sen kokoinen paikkakunta että sen joukkoliikennetarjonta on vaatimatonta pääkaupunkiseutuun nähden ja ollaan kesäaikatauluissa, mutta tuo pysäkkiasia sai koko joukkoliikenteen aika vaikeasti tavoitettavaksi.

Yritin matkustaa yhdeltä vilkkaimmalta pysäkiltä eli yliopiston pysäkiltä keskustaan. Pysäkillä "päreet" kertoivat että siitä kulkevat kolme linjaa, joista kahdelle kerrottiin katoksessa aikataulut kesäajalle. Harmi vain, että katoksessa ei ollut reittikarttaa, joten vieraspaikkakuntalaiselle ei avautunut laisinkaan että menevätkö nämä linjat keskustaan vaiko eivät, koska niiden "päreet" kertoivat määränpään jossain tuiki tuntemattomassa paikassa. Edelleen katoksessa aikataulut kertoivat että ne linjat kulkevat Mystisentien kautta Tuntemattomalle tielle mistä Kummallisenkujan kautta Jonnekilaan.
Odotettuani puoli tuntia totesin että tällä kerralla menen taksilla keskustaan ja talviaikaiseen kulkemiseeni hankin henkilöauton.

Kolmen viikon kuluttua Lapin Yliopistoon tulee yli 700 uutta opiskelijaa, joista valtava määrä muualta kuin Rovaniemeltä. Koko tämä joukko on ihan yhtä kuutamolla tuosta joukkoliikennetarjonnasta, joten yksityisauto tulee olemaan jälleen voittaja. Voin vain onnitella Rovaniemen kaupunkia tästä hienosta teosta. Myös liikennöitsijät voivat olla varmasti tyytyväisiä aikaansaannoksiinsa.

----------


## Eppu

Näyttää vielä siltä, että liikennemerkkitoimistolla riittää hommia vielä ainakin länsipuolella. Pispalan valtatiellä ei vielä ollut ainuttakaan linjan 18 kilpeä, vaikka muut linjat olivatkin sinne saatu korjattua molempiin suuntiin. Epilänkadulta eteenpäin 22:n kilvet oli pelkästään poistettu pysäkeiltä, joten ehkä nuo 18:n kilvet ovatkin vielä tekeillä...

----------


## killerpop

perjantaina 11.8. oli Koskipuistoon ilmestynyt ilmeisen väliaikainen pysäkkitolppa. Päreet oli järestyksessä 21 TURTOLA, 15 KAUKAJÄRVI. Joten eiköhän ne tulevaisuudessakin ole ilman mitään järjellistä järjestystä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kiitos hyv&#228;st&#228; vinkist&#228;. Pys&#228;kkimerkit ja linjojen "p&#228;reet" ovat liikennemerkkej&#228;, ja niiden yll&#228;pitoa hoitaa Yhdyskuntapalvelujen tuottajapuolella Katu- ja vihertuotantoon kuuluva Liikennemerkkitoimisto, jonne v&#228;lit&#228;n t&#228;m&#228;n viestin.
> 
> En sitten tunne Liikennemerkkitoimiston resursointia ja sit&#228; ett&#228; vaatiiko tuollainen j&#228;rjestelyty&#246; oman erillisen savotan vai meneek&#246; se t&#228;m&#228;n p&#228;ivitysty&#246;n yhteydess&#228;.


Itsekin olen toisinaan pohtinut miten sikinsokin nuo p&#228;reet voivat toisinaan olla. On oikeastaan hieman nurinkurista, ett&#228; n&#228;inkin keskeisesti julkisen liikenteen ulkoasuun ja imagoon vaikuttava matkustajainformaatio on jonkun ulkopuolisen tahon vastuulla. Vanhat pys&#228;kkimerkit ja ei-ajantasainen informaatio eiv&#228;t her&#228;t&#228; luottamusta tai positiivisia, moderneja mielikuvia.

Eik&#246; tuo peltip&#228;reiden t&#228;ytt&#246; siirtokirjaimilla ja ruuvaileminen pitkin kaupunkia ole my&#246;s aika ep&#228;taloudellista toimintaa ty&#246;tunteja ajatellen? Menetelm&#228; on antiikinaikuinen.

Miksi pys&#228;kkimerkinn&#246;iss&#228; ei voida siirty&#228; johonkin modernimpaan vaihtoehtoon? Nykyisen kehikon sijasta tolpassa voisi olla ylh&#228;&#228;lt&#228; avattava pidike, jonka uriin koko levy pujotetaan kerralla kuin haarukkaan ja sitten taas suljetaan. V&#228;h&#228;n kuin joku mainosteline siis. Vaihto olisi nopea toimenpide. Sek&#228; pys&#228;kkimerkki, linjamerkinn&#228;t ja mahdollinen muu lis&#228;tieto olisivat samalla yhten&#228;isell&#228; s&#228;&#228;nkest&#228;v&#228;ll&#228; laminoidulla levyll&#228;. Tietojen muuttuessa koko levy vaihdettaisiin kerralla. Samoin mahdolliset vandaalien j&#228;ljet olisi helppo korjata nopeasti.

Toinen mahdollinen vaihtoehto olisi tulostaa informaatio suurelle tarra-arkille, kuten mainokset.

Nykyisill&#228; tulostimilla ja laminaattoreilla voidaan tuollaisia opasteita tuottaa suhteellisen helposti ja edullisesti, mit&#228; markkinoinnissa k&#228;sitt&#228;&#228;kseni hy&#246;dynnet&#228;&#228;n laajamittaisesti kun taas julkisen puolen viestint&#228; on j&#228;&#228;nyt aataminaikuisten menetelmien varaan.

----------


## Compact

> Toinen mahdollinen vaihtoehto olisi tulostaa informaatio ... tarra-arkille...


Ihan väkisin tulee tarroista mieleen nuoruudessani tehty massiivinen Helsingin postialue-/linja-autonumeromuutos.

Päivämäärällä 31.12.1965 oli vielä esimerkiksi olemassa sellainen linja kuin 55 Erottaja - Maunula - Länsi-Pakila ja postiosoitteena löytyi matkan varrelta "Maunula". Alueelle lähetettyyn kirjeeseen tai korttiin laitettiin vastaanottajan katuosoitteen alle postitoimipaikaksi "Maunula" vaikka Kiinasta lähetettäessä (tietysti "Finland" tässä tapauksessa lisäksi) ja perille posti tuli. Ei siis mitään mainintaa Helsingistä. Maunulan postitoimistosta lähteneet postit saivat tietysti postileiman "Maunula-Månsas".

Mutta 1.1.1966 lähtien postiosoite olikin sitten "Helsinki 63" ja kyseinen linja-autolinjakin muuttui numeroksi 63. Postialuenumerot ja bussilinjanumerot tukivat toisiaan. Muutosajatus oli Posti- ja Lennätinlaitoksen, jotta uudet postialuenumerot iskostuisivat kaupunkilaisten mieliin paremmin. HKL:llä ei ollut mitään varsinaista syytä ryhtyä muuttelemaan vanhaa numerointikäytäntöään. Mutta kun bussilinjat oli numeroitu postialueita vastaavasti, postialuenumeroiden käytännön toteutus meni paremmin läpi.

Jotta tuo jättimäinen koko esikaupunkiliikennettä käsittänyt muutos tuli hoidettua HKL:n linja-autoliikenteessä pysäkki-informaation tasolla nopeasti ajantasalle, HKL oli valmistuttanut tarranumeroita, jotka hyvin nopeaan tahtiin vuodenvaihteen jälkeen lätkittiin vanhojen pysäkkinumerokilpien päälle. Tuohon aikaan pysäkkitolpassa oli vain neliskanttinen linjanumero, ilman määränpäätekstejä. Kokopäiväiset linjat olivat valkopohjaisia ja tungosaika-/yölinjoilla kilven pohjaväri oli keltainen. Vyöhykekilvet olivat oranssisia ja kaikissa oli tietysti mustat numerot/tekstit. Ensimmäisellä vyöhykkeellä ei ollut vyöhykekilpiä, mutta siirtymäalueilla ensimmäiseltä vyöhykkeelle toiselle ja siitä ylemmille tasoille oli tietysti vyöhykekilvet.

Ajan myötä HKL:n kilpimaalaamo teki uusia maalattuja peltikilpiä tarroitettujen tilalle tai vaihtoi vanhoja maalattuja kelvollisia keskenään. Noin viiden vuoden kuluttua oli jo osittain siirrytty käyttämään liuskoja, joissa oli pienemmällä präntillä niin numero kuin määränpääkin.

Ja linjanumeromuutoshan ei koskenut YLH:ta (siis yhteistariffissa olleita "yksityisiä liikenteenharjoittajia"). He saivat tässä rytäkässä kylläkin linjoilleen myös sopivat postia myötäilleet numerot, mutta kelläänhän ei ollut aiemmin oikeastaan käytössä ulosnäkyviä linjanumeroita/-kirjaimia, vaikka etenkin STA oli käyttävinään linjakirjaimia. Esim. Maunulan kautta kulki STA:n linja K (niinkuin "Kallio", jossa Karhupuistossa oli linjan toinen pääte). Kesti aikansa kunnes YLH:läiset ryhtyivät hankkimaan autoja, joihin sai veivattua numeroita esiin. Ja siis STA:n linja 51 rupesi näyttämään linjalta 51.

----------


## Laituri

Matkustajamäärien seurannassa oli hieman keskustelua yhteistariffiliikenteen päreistä 23.12. alkaen.

Mieleeni tuli kysymys, että kuinkahan Valkeakosken 52 ja 53 ei ole merkitty? Multisillan reitillä on 26 ja 71 päreet ja aikataulut.

(Pieni yksityiskohta, Las-Kuokkamaantie olisi perusteltua erillinen päre 51 MOOTTORITIETÄ VALKEAKOSKELLE ja toinen 52,53 VALKEAKOSKI)

----------


## killerpop

> Itsekin olen toisinaan pohtinut miten sikinsokin nuo päreet voivat toisinaan olla. On oikeastaan hieman nurinkurista, että näinkin keskeisesti julkisen liikenteen ulkoasuun ja imagoon vaikuttava matkustajainformaatio on jonkun ulkopuolisen tahon vastuulla. Vanhat pysäkkimerkit ja ei-ajantasainen informaatio eivät herätä luottamusta tai positiivisia, moderneja mielikuvia.
> 
> Eikö tuo peltipäreiden täyttö siirtokirjaimilla ja ruuvaileminen pitkin kaupunkia ole myös aika epätaloudellista toimintaa työtunteja ajatellen? Menetelmä on antiikinaikuinen.
> 
> Miksi pysäkkimerkinnöissä ei voida siirtyä johonkin modernimpaan vaihtoehtoon? Nykyisen kehikon sijasta tolpassa voisi olla ylhäältä avattava pidike, jonka uriin koko levy pujotetaan kerralla kuin haarukkaan ja sitten taas suljetaan. Vähän kuin joku mainosteline siis. Vaihto olisi nopea toimenpide. Sekä pysäkkimerkki, linjamerkinnät ja mahdollinen muu lisätieto olisivat samalla yhtenäisellä säänkestävällä laminoidulla levyllä. Tietojen muuttuessa koko levy vaihdettaisiin kerralla. Samoin mahdolliset vandaalien jäljet olisi helppo korjata nopeasti.


Vanha viestiketju, mutta asia tuli mieleen, kun Lahdessa katselin päreiden kiinnityksiä. Nämä lienevät mahdollisesti janihyvarisen visioimia ylhäältä avattavia kehikkoja, johon päreet tiputellaan nopeasti haluttuun järjestykseen. 

 

Myös pysäkkien nimien näkyvyyteen on satsattu enemmän, kuin täällä jossa lähes joka katoksessa lukee JCDecaux.

----------

